# R10 300 GB expansion drive



## jackjack (Jan 20, 2006)

I want to expand my R10 with a 300 GB drive.

Q: What kind of drive would be ideal. Quite drive would be best.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Nearly anything PATA. I line Samsung and WD drves. Others like Seagate and Maxtor Quickview drives.


----------

